# Raw green bean is toxic?



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

As a part of my 4 year old daily diet I have been mixing her food with 1 cup kibble and 1 cup raw green bean for several months, one day a fried of ours mentioned that raw green bean can be toxic if consume in long term. I was kind of shock to hear that because I never thought it is toxic when raw.

Does anyone know for sure if raw green bean is toxic for dog when consume long term?

Thanks


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Green beans are fine for dogs. If you used canned beans make sure they have no added salt.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Raw beans contain an enzyme that interferes with protein metabolism. All beans, including green beans, need to be cooked at least slightly, in order to destroy the enzyme.

Sprouting the bean for a few days may also destroy the enzyme.

Beans (and grains) also contain phytase. They need to be soaked and sprouted or else cooked to destroy the phytase to make them safe to eat.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Raw beans contain an enzyme that interferes with protein digestion. All beans, including green beans, need to be cooked at least slightly, in order to destroy the enzyme.
> 
> Sprouting the bean for a few days may also destroy the enzyme.


Goodness I didn't know that, I thought they were fine raw.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Harleysmum said:


> Green beans are fine for dogs. If you used canned beans make sure they have no added salt.


I don't use canned green bean, I used the ones in frozen bag and they are already cut in bit size. I soak them in hot water before the serving.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

however, dogs lack the enzyme required to digest raw beans (or any other raw green vegetable) so it shouldn't be a problem. Just comes back out the way it went in  .


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Frozen is fine!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

uat1 said:


> I don't use canned green bean, I used the ones in frozen bag and they are already cut in bit size. I soak them in hot water before the serving.


Frozen are not raw. They are flash cooked and then frozen. You are fine feeding those.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've given Max raw green beans more than once with no problems


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've eaten raw green beans occasionally for years and have given a couple to the dogs from time to time, all without any apparent bad effects. Hope I don't have to start worrying that raw green beans are a silent killer.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't know this. I just started feeding Duke raw green beans the past couple of weeks. Am going to call my vet to ask...


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I didn't know this. I just started feeding Duke raw green beans the past couple of weeks. Am going to call my vet to ask...


Could you please let us know what your vet say after you make the call?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

